# Idle drop - Nissan Altima 2000



## Zurab (Feb 25, 2020)

After cleaning and reinstalling the IACV valve on my nissan altima 2000,
it shows problem with idling wile parked. Namely, when already wormed up,
the idling drops /shakes.
Any suggestion how to fix this problem?
Do I need to adjust the base idle? How?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Why did you remove and cleaned the IACV in the first place? There is no mechanical way to adjust the idle speed; it's controlled by the ECU. You might want to remove the IACV and check the plunger for seizing or sticking and check for a broken spring. If you want to do an electrical check using a multimeter, the resistance should be approximately 10 ohms.


----------



## Zurab (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks for replay.
I done this because the code P0505 did appear and also had problems with starting. I done electric test of IACV and was fine. Indeed, I wanted to check if plunger was operating and had to remove IACV. Once removed, I cleaned/flashed it with carb cleaner. It seemed that plunger was moving and responding when I apply 12 V source (heared clic noice, but visually hard to see). But, now I think that it still do not open properly? Visually it is hard to see. From IACV I did not remove the solenoid-motor. May be I should do it and clean and insure that it also not stack/seized?
And where the spring should be? I did not see any.. (may be, it was broken and dropped during removal???)


----------

